# Texas alligator gar



## duckhuntr35 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is a good one from Texas


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey there duckhuntr35, welcome to the forum! Nice catch or shoud I say harpoon? Give some stats, where, when, how much.....you know how to keep an aggie in suspence?....you know how to keep an aggie in suspence?....lol!!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't do that here in Florida, they have been protected for about the last ten years.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn what a gar ! Brave man to hold one like that with short sleeves and short pants. Those scales will cut the hell out of you .


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

My dad killed one in Mobile several years ago that was over 7ft long. 10-15 years ago it was nothing to kill one over 5 or 6 ft every trip.... Kinda wished we would have let them swim on. I won't kill one now unless it's about as big as the boat!


----------



## duckhuntr35 (Mar 1, 2014)

No this is catch and release , I don't kill them This fish weighed 206 lbs he also got a 181 about a hr later my 2 biggest fish last year 
www.texasfishingguides.org/kirkland


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok....you know what they say about Texas? Everything is bigger in Texas. And now this proves it.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It looks like that guy is going take a bite out of the fishes neck.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

afishanado said:


> Can't do that here in Florida, they have been protected for about the last ten years.


Aligator gar are protected in Fl???


Nice gar!!$$


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

jaster said:


> Aligator gar are protected in Fl???
> 
> 
> Nice gar!!$$


Oh yes. They have posted warnings at all the landings. :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a beaute of a dinosaur!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang I guess its been 15 years ago, we use to fill the cooler with em. Fry em up like suckers!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That Gar he is holding is a real old timer 50 -80 years old at least.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Last fish I caught last year before hunting season was a gar in Escambia. Was over 4 feet. Scales will cut you like a knife. Ask me how I know. Lots of slime also. He blew up on a top water plug. Nasty teeth marks on that wooden plug. Put him right back in the water and he swam right up to the plug hanging in the water.Sure give you a good fight. They are like our Musky and Pike. Hit anything that moves.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Richard J. said:


> Last fish I caught last year before hunting season was a gar in Escambia. Was over 4 feet. Scales will cut you like a knife. Ask me how I know. Lots of slime also. He blew up on a top water plug. Nasty teeth marks on that wooden plug. Put him right back in the water and he swam right up to the plug hanging in the water.Sure give you a good fight. They are like our Musky and Pike. Hit anything that moves.


 Yeah I know to, makes me cringe looking at the guy in picture holding the gar like that. I can just imagine what would happen if that gar started thrashing around . Poor guy would probably bleed to death.


----------



## duckhuntr35 (Mar 1, 2014)

We hold them like that all the time it is safe as long as you know what you are doing


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you hold them like that all the time then you definitely know what you are doing. If I tried that I would wind up in the E.R. Every time I catch an alligator gar I seem to get cut somehow or another.


----------



## duckhuntr35 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fished Friday and had 6 bbites with 5 fis and 3 over 100 lbs biggest was a 142


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

duckhuntr35 said:


> Fished Friday and had 6 bbites with 5 fis and 3 over 100 lbs biggest was a 142


Where?


----------



## duckhuntr35 (Mar 1, 2014)

The Trinity River as always


----------



## duckhuntr35 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The trinity has the best gator gar fishing in the country, if I was there I would be hunting them monster trinity river flatheads. Nice gar by the way.


----------

